# High-End Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen Top Spiele-Rechner



## David Martin (11. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *High-End Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen Top Spiele-Rechner* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: High-End Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen Top Spiele-Rechner


----------



## schweibi (11. Februar 2017)

Wofür bruach ich eigentlich Arbeitsspeicher der leuchtet? Gibt es keinen Speicher ohne Blingbling mit ähnlichen Leistungswerten? Und warum ein Gehäuse ohne Dämmung? Wenn ich schon so viel Knete ausgebe, dann soll sich mein Rechner doch nicht wie ein Staubsauger anhören... Wenn cih eh schon ein BeQiet einbaue, dann sollte der Rest doch auch eher auf leisen Sohlen daherkommen, solange die Leistung stimmt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2017)

schweibi schrieb:


> Wofür bruach ich eigentlich Arbeitsspeicher der leuchtet? Gibt es keinen Speicher ohne Blingbling mit ähnlichen Leistungswerten?


 manche mögen das, und manchmal isses auch nicht teurer, also warum nicht  und es ist ja nur ein Vorschlag - jeder Nutzer weiß doch, dass man sich auch anderen RAM mit den Eckdaten holen kann.



> Und warum ein Gehäuse ohne Dämmung? Wenn ich schon so viel Knete ausgebe, dann soll sich mein Rechner doch nicht wie ein Staubsauger anhören...


 Dann hast du wohl lange keine PC mehr gekauft ^^  extra explizit "gedämmte" Gehäuse sind schon einige Jahre nicht mehr sinnvoll bzw. nicht wirklich leiser als solide "normale" Gehäuse für 50-100€. Denn die Grafikkarten sind ohne last Quasi unhörbar, bei Last auch nur ganz selten "laut", mit nem CPU-Kühler für 25€ hast du ohne OC auch bei Last Ruhe, mit OC eher 40-50€, und selbst Gehäuselüfter bei Gehäusen für 50-60€ sind oft sehr leise, leiser als das, was vor 6 Jahren noch als "silent" verkauft wurde. Erst recht wenn du die dann per Board steuern lässt und nicht immer auf Volldampf. Und dass bisschen "Lärm" was eine spezielle Dämmung vielleicht doch noch schluckt wird oft durch mehr Wärme bezahlt, so dass die Lüfter dann doch schneller drehen und es am Ende exakt genau so laut/leise wie bei einem Gehäuse ist, welches nicht mit Dämmung wirbt.

Nur sehr sehr sensible Naturen müssen heutzutage an sich noch auf "silent" achten, und dann muss man eh genauer hinsehen, sich separate gute Lüfter holen usw.


----------



## Dosentier (12. Februar 2017)

Ist der Vorteil von einem 4 Kern I7, zu einem 6 Kern I7, so groß ?
Die meisten Spiele sind doch eh nur auf Maximal 4 Kerne ausgelegt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ist der Vorteil von einem 4 Kern I7, zu einem 6 Kern I7, so groß ?
> Die meisten Spiele sind doch eh nur auf Maximal 4 Kerne ausgelegt.


 Nö, ich würde auch niemals so viel Geld für nen So 2011-3-Prozessor ausgeben. Es ist sogar so, dass die 6-Kerner bei Standardtakt in einigen Games langsamer als ein i7 für den Sockel 1151 oder 1150 sind, weil die im Standardtakt deutlich weniger bieten und das durch die "mehr Kerne" nicht kompensiert wird. Aber wenn jemand mit "High-End"-Ambitionen auch zB videoediting usw. macht, kann man wiederum durchaus nen 6-Kerner nehmen, FALLS es einem wichtig ist.


----------



## Dosentier (12. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö, ich würde auch niemals so viel Geld für nen So 2011-3-Prozessor ausgeben. Es ist sogar so, dass die 6-Kerner bei Standardtakt in einigen Games langsamer als ein i7 für den Sockel 1151 oder 1150 sind, weil die im Standardtakt deutlich weniger bieten und das durch die "mehr Kerne" nicht kompensiert wird. Aber wenn jemand mit "High-End"-Ambitionen auch zB videoediting usw. macht, kann man wiederum durchaus nen 6-Kerner nehmen, FALLS es einem wichtig ist.




Danke für die Info, das dachte ich mir schon.
Es sieht doch aktuell auch ähnlich aus bei RAM.
Mehr als 16GB, sind doch auch eher sinnvoll, wenn man wie du sagtest aktive Videobearbeitung betreibt.
Aber bin da auch nicht mehr so im Thema drin, da ich mir meist alle 5-7 Jahre in neues System zulege.
Aber da es nun bei mir wieder soweit ist, werde ich bald mal auf ein neues Mainboard, CPU und RAM zurückgreifen, meine Grafikkarte ist noch ausreichend für alles was aktuell noch kommt.


----------



## drbrainnn (20. Februar 2017)

die gtx 1070 ist die unterste klasse für 4k zocken bei neuen spielen.details nur auf mittel .wie kann es sein das eine 400 euro ps4 pro natives 4k oder hochskaliertes 4k, Antialiasing, Shadow-Maps mit hdr...... bei den neuersten spielen mit 30fps oder 6o fps schaft.der pc der ähnliches leistet 2408 euro kostet,da passt was nicht,oder?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

drbrainnn schrieb:


> die gtx 1070 ist die unterste klasse für 4k zocken bei neuen spielen.details nur auf mittel .wie kann es sein das eine 400 euro ps4 pro natives 4k oder hochskaliertes 4k, Antialiasing, Shadow-Maps mit hdr...... bei den neuersten spielen mit 30fps oder 6o fps schaft.


 Das hat mehrere Gründe. Erstens sagt niemand, dass die Games in 4K dann so gut aussehen wie die PC-Version in 4K + hohe Details. Es kann gut sein, dass ein Game auf der PS dann zwar 4K und 60 FPS hat, aber die Grafik per se nur solche Details hat, als würdest du am PC ein 5 Jahre altes Spiel auf "niedrig" einstellen und dann lediglich die Auflösung auf 4K.

Und zweitens: ne Konsole kann halt ganz speziell auf Gaming optimiert werden und hat immer die gleiche Hardware, so dass die Spieleentwickler die Games speziell daraufhin einrichten können und alle Kniffe nutzen können, die vlt mit zB nem anderen Grafikchip nicht klappen. Am PC müssen die Entwickler dafür sorgen, dass das Spiel mit teils völlig verschiedener Hardware , Treiberversionen und auch so was wie zB Virenscannern zurecht kommen, und zudem läuft beim PC noch etliches mehr im Hintergrund an Diensten usw. als bei ner Konsole. 

Ganz wichtig auch: der Preis einer PS ist subventioniert. Sony hat da ja alle Fäden in der Hand, die verkaufen die Konsole für nur 400€, obwohl die rein technisch gesehen eigentlich teurer sein müsste, verdienen aber an den Spielen kräftig mit - deswegen sind Konsolengames idR ja auch 10-20€ teurer als die PC-Versionen. Dazu kommt noch der Playstation-Plus-Dienst, den du zB für Multiplayer ja zwingend brauchst und er auch mächtig Kohle in die Kassen spült. Wer den Dienst zB 5 Jahre nutzt, zahlt indirekt um die 200-250€ drauf, so dass die Konsole eigentlich allein deswegen schon eher 600 statt 400 Euro an Kosten verursacht. 

 Wenn Sony an den Spielen nicht mitverdienen würde (Microsoft verdient ja nix mit, wenn du Spiele für den PC kaufst, außer das Spiel kommt von Microsoft selbst  ) und es keinen Zwangs-Dienst mit jährlichen Gebühren geben würde, dann würde die Playstation vermutlich eher 800€ kosten. Genau wie die xbox, da isses genauso. 




> Der pc der ähnliches leistet 2408 Euro kostet,da passt was nicht,oder?


 also, rein leistungsmäßig kannst du so einen PC auch für 1100-1200€ zusammenstellen. Der Vorschlag hier im Artikel hat einige "Luxusfeatures", die das Teil ziemlich teuer machen


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2017)

Falsche Überschrift. 
_*High Ende*_ ist für mich das beste vom besten. Eine 1070 ist Top, aber *nicht High End*...Deshalb Fail.
Wenn ihr eure Ware verkaufen wollt und euer Gehalt sichern wollt, kein Problem, aber bitte anders Promoten.

Etwas mehr High End währe:
1080 Graka OC (2 davon)
I7 auf 4,5  OC
Asus Prime Board
32-64 GB Ram 
All auf SSD.
Das ganze auf WaKü
Das wäre annähernd auf HighEnd auch zum Übertackten.
Kostet aber auch mindest das 2 Fache.

Das was ihr das sagt ist gutes PC Spielchen, aber noch lange kein High End.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Februar 2017)

*High-End Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen Top Spiele-Rechner*

Ich würde noch weiter gehen. Es müßte für High End eine Titan X rein. Und 32 - 64 GB RAM.


----------



## schokoeis (12. April 2017)

Bei CPU: AMD hab ich aufgehört zu lesen


----------



## huenni87 (13. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...Ganz wichtig auch: der Preis einer PS ist subventioniert. Sony hat da ja alle Fäden in der Hand, die verkaufen die Konsole für nur 400€, obwohl die rein technisch gesehen eigentlich teurer sein müsste, verdienen aber an den Spielen kräftig mit - deswegen sind Konsolengames idR ja auch 10-20€ teurer als die PC-Versionen. Dazu kommt noch der Playstation-Plus-Dienst, den du zB für Multiplayer ja zwingend brauchst und er auch mächtig Kohle in die Kassen spült. Wer den Dienst zB 5 Jahre nutzt, zahlt indirekt um die 200-250€ drauf, so dass die Konsole eigentlich allein deswegen schon eher 600 statt 400 Euro an Kosten verursacht.  ...



Ist das so? Letzte Gen stimmte das aber in dieser Gen hatte zumindest Sony schon kurz nach Release bekannt gegeben das man einen (sehr kleinen) Gewinn pro Konsole macht. Also nichts subventioniert wird.


----------



## Talisman79 (13. April 2017)

also ich hab letztens gelesen das jeder i7(außer der kleine 2600er) in spielen schneller is als die neuen AMD achtkerner.also warum AMD?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> also ich hab letztens gelesen das jeder i7(außer der kleine 2600er) in spielen schneller is als die neuen AMD achtkerner.also warum AMD?


 Weil die nur ein wenig langsamer sind, also immer noch mehr als schnell genug für lange Zeit, dafür aber günstiger sind als vergleichbare Intels ^^  Preis-Leistung ist also besser. Hinzu kommt noch, dass Spiele usw. noch optimiert werden müssen, d.h. die AMD-CPUs werden meist noch nicht korrekt ausgelastet, haben also noch Potential nach oben.

Ich würde als Gamer aber eher einen der nun neuen Ryzen 5 nehmen, da die deutlich unter 300€ kosten und die Ryzen 7 an sich für Spiele "unnötigerweise" acht Kerne und 16 Threads haben. Die 5er haben 4 oder 6 Kerne und 8 oder 12 Threads und sind damit in Games auch nicht langsamer.


----------



## tommy301077 (3. Juli 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ist das so? Letzte Gen stimmte das aber in dieser Gen hatte zumindest Sony schon kurz nach Release bekannt gegeben das man einen (sehr kleinen) Gewinn pro Konsole macht. Also nichts subventioniert wird.



Ein kleiner Gewinn  ist wie eine Subventionierung. Im Regelfall plant man Produktionspreis x 3, also 200% Gewinn, welcher dann in Kredite oder Entwicklung zukünftiger Projekte fließt. Wenn nun also nur 10% Gewinn erzielt werden, sind 190% subventioniert.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juli 2017)

Das wären keine 200%. Denn neben den Produktionskosten kommen ja noch Verwaltung, Logistik, Werbung etc pp. 

So bleiben von den 200% mit Glück 100%.


----------



## tommy301077 (7. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das wären keine 200%. Denn neben den Produktionskosten kommen ja noch Verwaltung, Logistik, Werbung etc pp.
> 
> So bleiben von den 200% mit Glück 100%.



Sorry...ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht den reinen Produktionspreis, sondern alle Kosten, welche anfallen, bis das Produkt beim Endkunden ankommt. Aber in Teilen hast du recht, da Produkte nur selten im Direktvertrieb angeboten werden und diverse Zwischenhändler auch etwas verdienen wollen. Am Ende ist aber entscheidend, was der Endkunde bezahlt und das sind im Regelfall 300%. Die 200%-Marge kommt natürlich nicht beim Hersteller an, sondern splittet sich auf z.B. Großhändler, Elektromarkt...etc. auf.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juli 2017)

Exakt so ist das.  Aber Sony ist schon froh, wenn sie bei der Konsolenhardware nicht im großen Stil Geld drauflegen. Aber die Hardware (machen wir uns nichts vor) ist für Sony eher maximal ein durchlaufender Posten ohne große Gewinnmargen (im späteren Verlauf vielleicht durch die gesunkenen Hardwarepreise geringfügige Erlöse. Das eigentliche Geld wird bei Sony mit den Lizenzgebühren/Spiel gemacht. Und natürlich mit den Gebühren für PSN Plus.


----------



## fox1990 (2. August 2017)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Bei CPU: AMD hab ich aufgehört zu lesen



Is das eine gute Einstellung?^^
Ich mein AMD strickt ihre Produkte auch nicht in einem Hinterhof...
Ich fahr sehr gut mit meiner AMD cpu, jetzt schon 4-5 Jahre


----------



## Kinorenegade (13. August 2017)

Liebe PC Games,

könntet ihr  auch mal einen wirklichen High End PC posten...
Also 4k optimal mit allen Ultra Einstellungen und 60 FPS ?
Da soll der Rechner in UHD nicht nur GUT sein. 
Auch in weiser Voraussicht auf Squadron 42 und irgendwann mal Star Citizen.
Was muss der High End PC von morgen mitbringen?... mindestens?

Vier Kerne dürften jetzt schon ausgereizt sein und die nächste Generation an Spielen sechs und mehr Kerne benötigen. Und auch UHD. Was also wäre die High End Konfiguration um heute alles in 4K und Ultra zu spielen?

DAS ist für mich High End.


----------



## Sanador (13. August 2017)

Auf weiser Voraussicht einen High End PC zu bauen, ist meistens ein Glücksspiel!
Vor allem Grafikkarten haben eine recht kurze Lebensdauer, um als High End durchzugehen. Das hat vor allem mit dem immer weiter ansteigenden Vram-Verbrauch zu tun. 
Zwar gibt es auch langlebige Glücksfälle wie die *8800 GTX *oder die *HD 7970*, aber diese kommen sehr selten vor (und eben mit viel Glück bei der Entwicklung in Spielen).

Für eine richtige und bezahlbare High End Maschine sollte es schon ein *Ryzen 7 1800X* oder mindestens einen 6-Kerner wie *i7 7800X* sein und als Grafikkarte eine *1080 Ti*, um aktuelle Spiele in 4K zufriedenstellend darstellen zu können.
Der 16gb an Arbeitsspeicher langen heute immernoch und bei Auflösung und Texturen spielt der eine geringe Rolle, zumal das aufrüsten auf 32gb selbst als Laie  kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Kybi87 (14. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen. 

Ich schaue jedes mal in meiner Pc Games Ausgabe die High-End PC's an. Nun kenne ich mich so gar nicht damit aus und mein alter Rechner hat den Geist aufgegeben...... Ist der Pc echt High-end??? Also stimmt die Preis-Leistung?

Ich spiele COD, Anno, Mass Effect und Rollenspiele ( Skyrim, Fallout) reicht der PC da aus um alles auf Top Qualität zu spielen?

Danke euch schon im vorraus für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2017)

Kybi87 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Ich schaue jedes mal in meiner Pc Games Ausgabe die High-End PC's an. Nun kenne ich mich so gar nicht damit aus und mein alter Rechner hat den Geist aufgegeben...... Ist der Pc echt High-end??? Also stimmt die Preis-Leistung?
> 
> ...


  Mach am besten mal einen Thread im Kaufberatungsforum auf inkl. Deinem Budget.  ==>  PC-Kompontenten-Kaufberatung  Inzwischen gibt es halt ganz andere, neue Bauteile und auch Preise


----------



## vegimaster (26. November 2017)

Einfach nur Lächerlich - bis auf CPU und Laufwerk alles überteuert!!! Es gibt teilweise bessere Hardware für weniger €
Wer diese Empfehlung kauf ist selbstschuld.


----------



## Maggot83 (7. Januar 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Bei CPU: AMD hab ich aufgehört zu lesen



Keine Ahnung von der Materie aber Hauptsache etwas blubbern!


----------



## 1xok (7. Januar 2018)

Wie wäre es noch mit einem alternativen Betriebssystem.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2018)

Nichts gegen Linux. Aber als ernsthafte Gamingplattform ohne Kompromisse/Einschränkungen auf dem PC führt an WIN leider kein Weg vorbei. Da ist selbst OSX/MacOS keine Option, obwohl definitiv das bessere OS in Vergleich zu WIN.


----------



## 1xok (7. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Linux. Aber als ernsthafte Gamingplattform ohne Kompromisse/Einschränkungen auf dem PC führt an WIN leider kein Weg vorbei. Da ist selbst OSX/MacOS keine Option, obwohl definitiv das bessere OS in Vergleich zu WIN.



Verliert man eigentlich durch zu viel Windows-Nutzung seinen Sinn für Ironie?


----------



## Bommel (7. Januar 2018)

Angesichts der unklaren Situation mit "Spectre" und "Meltdown", wäre jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt mit dem Kauf eines neuen Systems zu warten.


----------



## schokoeis (8. Januar 2018)

Maggot83 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von der Materie aber Hauptsache etwas blubbern!



? Wegen den Sicherheitslücken? Spectre (das ist die schwerwiegende) funktioniert mit AMD und ARM genauso. Aber erstmal was blubbern.


----------



## Cyberthom (8. Januar 2018)

Für mich ist hier die Software schuld.. Wer weis den wo überall in den Millionen Zeilen Code, die eine oder andere unnötige " Stresstest" Rutine noch lauert, um den Kunden seinen Jagt und Beute Trieb  anzuregen )

Für die, die jetzt auf der Leitung stehen... das hat nur Indirekt  mit der "Histerie" zu tun ..


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2018)

*High-End Gaming-PC: Kaufberatung für einen Top Spiele-Rechner*



Bommel schrieb:


> Angesichts der unklaren Situation mit "Spectre" und "Meltdown", wäre jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt mit dem Kauf eines neuen Systems zu warten.



Was soll das ändern? An der CPU-Architektur ändert sich absolut nichts. Auch nicht in Zukunft. Deswegen Kaufzurückhaltung propagieren ist kompletter Blödsinn. 

Es ist nicht damit zu rechnen, daß sich an der Hardware signifikant etwas ändert. Anders wenn eine neue Generation vor der Haustür steht und man deshalb abwartet (was aber dann nichts an der Meltdown-Symptomatik ändert).

Die Problematik muß das Windows-Update lösen. Bzw. bei Spectre das Update des Mainboardherstellers (da hat z.B. MSI schon geliefert). Das Problem Meltdown auf einen reinen Hardwarefehler zu reduzieren ist Blödsinn. Die Software hat die Lücke gelassen. Sonst könnte man die nicht mit einem BS-Patch beheben.

Einen Motorschaden kann man ja auch nicht mit Chiptuning beseitigen (mal sarkastisch angemerkt). 

Außerdem wird Meltdown meiner Meinung nach viel höher gekocht als es (für den Bereich der Privat-Nutzer) eigentlich Sinn ergibt. Hier wird viel zu viel Hysterie betrieben. Genauso wie mit dem angeblichen 30%igen Leistungseinbruch der CPUs nach dem Patch.

Bei Firmen ist es (je nach individueller Situation betrachtet) eventuell (aber auch hier bei weitem nicht immer) bei Meltdown anders gelagert.

Bei einem Privat-PC hat die Lücke quasi 0 Auswirkung, da der notwendige Aufwand für deren Ausnutzen zu extrem aufwändig ist. Da ist das Verhältnis von Kosten/Nutzen bei normalen Privat-PC einfach nicht gegeben.

Das ist nicht wie bei einem Trojaner/Keylogger den man via Flyby-Befall oder Email an hunderttausende oder Mio PC verteilt um dann anzugreifen. Der Aufwand Meltdown entsprechend auszunutzen ist ungleich höher.

Wäre es eine Firma zum Beispiel mit streng geheimen Patenten, wertvollsten digitalen Daten (Konstruktionszeichnungen, technischen Entwicklungen Maschinen-/Automobilbau o.ä.), Forschungsdaten, medizinischen Entwicklungen, Datenbanken deren Inhalt auf gewissen Märkten einen entsprechenden Gegenwert hat o.ä. wäre das etwas anderes. Für die ist Meltdown durchaus als kritisch anzusehen, keine Frage.

Wegen einem privaten Bankkonto oder normalen Kundenkonten machen Hacker nie den Aufwand um Meltdown auszunutzen. Beim o.g. Firmen hingegen eher.

Für einen normalen Privatmann ist Meltdown daher nicht wirklich ein Risiko.

Das Problem allein auf die Hardware zu schieben ist auch Blödsinn. Lücken im entsprechenden Betriebssystem (egal ob WIN, OSX/MACOS oder Linux) haben die Lücke auch erst ermöglicht. Sonst könnte man das mit Patch jetzt nicht einfach so beheben.

Und bislang war dieser Leak nicht vakant (weil eben der Aufwand für dessen Ausnutzen eben ziemlich extrem aufwändig ist). 

Erst beim mittlerweile vorgenommenen Blick auf die steigenden immateriellen Firmenvermögen (Patente, Forschungsergebnisse, Konstruktionspläne) hat man Bedenken, daß z.B. chinesische Firmen Meltdown zur Wirtschaftsspionage nutzen könnten.

Jahrelang war das ganze uninteressant. Die Lücke betrifft zig CPU-Generationen. Nicht erst die CPUs der letzten 1-2 Jahre. Auch AMD und die ARM-CPU aus der Apple-Ära vor Intel sind hiervon betroffen.

Das ganze ist erst jetzt im Fokus. Aber die Jahre zu vor (seit es den Leak gibt) ist kein einziger Angriff bekannt, der diese Lücke genutzt hätte. Was auch ein Indiz dafür ist, daß das Ausnutzen dieser Lücke alles andere als einfach und simpel ist.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (1. Juni 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Bei CPU: AMD hab ich aufgehört zu lesen



Bei der aktuellen Entwicklung würde ich eher bei Intel aufhören zu lesen :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ohUI_F8waY


----------



## Kinorenegade (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich frag mich jedes mal, wenn ich Vorschläge für ein High End System lese, warum keine High End Grafikkarte vor kommt? Warum wird da nicht eine 2080ti erwähnt sonder nur die Karten darunter? Wenn ich High End will, will ich doch das beste...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2019)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Ich frag mich jedes mal, wenn ich Vorschläge für ein High End System lese, warum keine High End Grafikkarte vor kommt? Warum wird da nicht eine 2080ti erwähnt sonder nur die Karten darunter? Wenn ich High End will, will ich doch das beste...



Ich vermute es geht um eine "sinnvolle" Definition von High-End. Denn doppelt so viel wie für eine RTX 2070 Super bezahlen? Das ist für normale Gamer selbst dann, wenn sie es sich leisten könnte, an sich Irrsinn und kann nur Leuten empfohlen werden, denen die Kosten völlig egal sind oder die halt echt unbedingt das beste vom besten wollen. 

High-End heißt ja nicht zwangsweise "das beste, was es derzeit gibt, egal was es kostet", auch wenn es strenggenommen so sein müsste


----------



## hunterseyes (6. Dezember 2019)

Welche Staffelungen gibt es da eigentlich? DAchte immer low Bugdet ist alles unter 750,-€, dann kommt die Normklasse bis 1800,- und darüber ab 1800 high end die dann sicher bis 20.000 offen für alles ist?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Welche Staffelungen gibt es da eigentlich? DAchte immer low Bugdet ist alles unter 750,-€, dann kommt die Normklasse bis 1800,- und darüber ab 1800 high end die dann sicher bis 20.000 offen für alles ist?



Feste Definitionen gibt es nicht, ICH meine, es geht da nicht einfach um den Preis, sondern um die aktuelle Leistung, die man für Full-HD mindestens braucht und die man wiederum maximal mit noch sinnvollen Investitionen erreichen kann (d.h. High-End beginnt nicht erst bei nem Quad-Sli aus xx80 TI-Grafikarten  ) sowie allem, was dazwischen liegt. Und damit man keine irrsinnigen Systeme nennt, wird "High-End" auch noch mit einem vertretbaren Preis verbunden - ansonsten könnte man die Grenze für "High-End" ja immer weiter nach oben treiben.

Es gab ja auch Zeiten, in denen eine CPU über 300€ keinen Sinn machte und die allerbeste Karte "nur" 600€ kostete, so dass ein "HIgh-End"-PC (wenn man normale weitere Komponenten bei Gehäuse, HDD usw nimmt) nur 1200€ kostete. Und andere Zeiten, in denen für Full-HD und bei "hoch" zumindest 40 FPS mindestens 900€ nötig waren (aktuell geht das mit ca 500€)-

"Low Budget" wiederum ist ein rein auf den Preis bezogener Ausdruck, und ICH würde damit 500, maximal 600€ verstehen. Über 600€ ist es kein "low Budget" mehr. Wie hoch die Leistung dann ist, sagt der Ausdruck "low Budget" gar nicht aus - es kann sein, dass ein "low Budget"-PC auf Full-HD nur mittlere Details schafft. Ein "Einsteiger-PC" sollte auch hohe Details schaffen, kann je nach Marktlage dann aber auch mehr als 600€ kosten


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2019)

Wobei ich High End Gaming so definieren würde, dass es über dem aktuellen Standard liegt. D.h. also ab 1440p und auf jeden Fall mehr als 60FPS. Und Standard sehe ich halt 1080p mit 60FPS. Ein Rechner also, der die aktuellsten Grafikkracher zwischen 30 und 60 FPS auf maximaler Detailstufe in Full HD schafft liegt im Standardbereich, alles darüber ist High End und alles darunter halt die Budget-Klasse.


----------

